# Ich kann meinen 30" Monitor nur mit 1280x800 betreiben!!!



## Amlug_celebren (17. November 2010)

Ich habe ein rießen Problem
Es ist aktuell aus meiner Sicht einfach beschissen, von hinten bis vorne!!!
Ich habe einen LG 30" Monitor, welcher 2560x1600 hat, per Dual-Link DVI Kabel, ich habe das Kabel und den Monitor und eine HD5870 Eyefinity 6...
ABER ES GIBT KEINEN BESCHISSENEN ADAPTER VON MINI-DP AUF DUAL-LINK DVI!!!! 
Ich stehe aktuell da mit einer TOP-Graka, einem Affengeilen Monitor, und kann beides nicht zusammen benutzen!!!
Ich komme mir gerade verarscht von hinten bis vorne vor...
Ich habe echt keinen Bock jetzt noch 100€ für irgendeinen scheiß Adapter auszugeben, blos weil ich mir extra eine Grafikkarte für (damals) 500€ gekauft habe und einen Monitor für 1000€,
das ist sowas von mickrig was die Hersteller da geileistet haben, echt richtig peinlich!!!

UND Ich brauche dringenst ne Lösung... 1280x800 auf 30" sind echt ne Quaaal!!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! Ich kann meinen 30" Monitor nur mit 1280x800 betreiben!!!*

Das Problem was du hast ist die Bandbreite die das Kabel übertragen muss. Da wirst du kein große Wahl haben als das passende Kabel zu kaufen, da gibts keine andere Möglichkeit, Sorry!


----------



## Chron-O-John (17. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! Ich kann meinen 30" Monitor nur mit 1280x800 betreiben!!!*

Ähmm.. ruhig blut, da gibt es sicher eine Lösung.
Wie hast du den Monitor momentan angeschlossen?

Ber der Graka muss doch ein Adapter dabei gewesen sein auf DVI.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! Ich kann meinen 30" Monitor nur mit 1280x800 betreiben!!!*

Der Adapter von Mini-DP auf DVI ist dabei, nur ist das ein Adapter Mini-DP auf Single-Link DVI
Der Monitor benötigt Dual-Link DVI (hochwertiger)
Das Kabel habe ich (Dual-Link DVI-Kabel), nur ich habe keinen Adapter der bei der Graka mitgeliefert wurde, bzw. ich weiß nicht wo ich einen herbekommen soll..

Desshalb sage ich es ja schon, ich finde einfach keinen Adapter von Mini-DP auf Dual-Link DVI der bezahlbar (weniger als 30€) ist.

Apple hat einen: (viel zu teuer!)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a375190.html

Edit:
Weiß jemand wie ich einen Dual-Link Stecker von einem normalen unterscheiden kann?

Was ich bereits versucht habe/werde:
Mini-DP auf HDMI, HDMI auf DVI und dann an den Monitor, funktionierte leider nicht...
Huete teste ich nochmal was anderes, Mini-DP auf HDMI, HDMI-Kabel auf Monitor, dort HDMI auf DVI Adapter...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! Ich kann meinen 30" Monitor nur mit 1280x800 betreiben!!!*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Apple hat einen: (viel zu teuer!)
> Apple Mini DisplayPort/Dual-Link-DVI Adapter (MB571Z/A) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Also du findest einen Adapter um ca 70€ zu "viel zu teuer"
Du hast dir aber einen TFT um 1000€ und eine Grafikkarte um 500€ gekauft - und das ist NICHT zu teuer 

Zu dem Problem:
Es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit also diese Adapter.
Außer du gibst den TFT zurück und holst dir einen Full-HD TFT.

PS:
Krieg das jetzt nicht in den falschen Hals - aber warum hast du dich nicht VORHER informiert?


----------



## robbe (18. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! Ich kann meinen 30" Monitor nur mit 1280x800 betreiben!!!*

Was ist denn mit sowas?
LogiLink Mini DisplayPort Male to DVI Female Converter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Der DVI Anschluss hat laut beschreibung 24+5 Pins und kann damit bis 2560×1600 übertragen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2010)

*AW: HILFE!!! Ich kann meinen 30" Monitor nur mit 1280x800 betreiben!!!*



robbe schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit sowas?
> LogiLink Mini DisplayPort Male to DVI Female Converter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> 
> Der DVI Anschluss hat laut beschreibung 24+5 Pins und kann damit bis 2560×1600 übertragen.



Natürlich steht da 24-5 - Ist ja eine Buchse und kein Stecker.
Sonst könnte man ja keine Dual-Link Kabel anschließen sondern nur Single Link.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

Nunja, habe für die Monitor lang nicht soviel gezahlt...
Habe ihn hier im Forum günstig gekauft, und nunja, die Graka, die habe ich mir eben eingebildet, nur sehe ich es einfach nicht ein wenn ich mir schon nen so teuren Monitor und so eine Graka kaufe, das ich dann beides nicht zusammen betreiben kann.

Zudem ist das DIng auch noch Fernseher gleichzeitig, da dafür der PC genutzt wird!

Der größte Witz kommt jetzt erst noch, war heute im Media-Markt, und habe dort den oberfritzen gefragt, der hat mir einen gegeben, der Dual-Link fähig ist, nur mit dem geht es auch nicht!!!
Nur 1280x800


----------



## robbe (18. November 2010)

Aber das sollte doch funktionieren. Er steckt den Adapter an seine Graka und sein Dual Link DVI kabel an den Adapter und an seinen Monitor.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Aber das sollte doch funktionieren. Er steckt den Adapter an seine Graka und sein Dual Link DVI kabel an den Adapter und an seinen Monitor.



Mal die Beschreibung des Adapters lesen --> max Full-HD.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2010)

Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Der größte Witz kommt jetzt erst noch, war heute im Media-Markt, und habe dort den oberfritzen gefragt, der hat mir einen gegeben, der Dual-Link fähig ist, nur mit dem geht es auch nicht!!!
> Nur 1280x800



Mach mal nen Link zu der Firma & dem Adapter.


----------



## robbe (18. November 2010)

Da steht nicht das maximal 1080p übertragen werden können. 
Da steht es kann die Maximale HDMI Auflösung mit bis zu 1080p übertragen werden. Das ist etwas unglücklich formuliert. Laien soll damit einfach gesagt werden, das damit Full HD möglich ist.
Und trotzdem bin ich mir sicher, das damit auch noch mehr möglich ist. Wenn damit Full HD geht, dann muss der Adapter Dual Link fähig sein, was bedeutet, das damit auch 2560×1600 möglich sind.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

Hier der Link zum Adapter, steht sogar hinten auf der Verpackung Supports Dual-Link DVI, Ist von HAMA, angeblich für Mac aber da der das auf dem Mac ja auch können muss müsste er es bei mir auch können...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. November 2010)

du brauchst nen aktiven dfi dual link adapter, aber die liegen alle so um die 100€ ...
wobei ich einen von club, dell gefunden habe, ka ob der apple das mitmacht oder wiede properitär bis zum letzten ist (hab nen applefreien haushalt) 
nen passiver adapter scheint das nicht zu packen ...



> diesem Test mussten wir 2560 x 1600 leider ausklammern. Unser 30-Zöller Dell 3007WFP benötigt ein dual-link DVI-Signal, da er noch keinen DisplayPort-Eingang besitzt. So ein Signal kann der Mini-DisplayPort-Anschluss der Karte aber nur über einen aktiven DisplayPort-auf-DVI-Adapter bereitstellen ....


der von saphire is leider, naja, nicht lieferbar ...
Aktiver Displayport-Adapter von Sapphire für Ati Eyefinity vorgestellt - sapphire


----------



## robbe (18. November 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> du brauchst nen aktiven dfi dual link adapter, aber die liegen alle so um die 100€ ...
> wobei ich einen von club, dell gefunden habe, ka ob der apple das mitmacht oder wiede properitär bis zum letzten ist (hab nen applefreien haushalt)
> nen passiver adapter scheint das nicht zu packen ...
> 
> ...



Na dann siehts tatsächlich schlecht aus. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wieso so ein riesiger und teurer Monitor bloß nen VGA und DVI Eingang hat.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. November 2010)

also wenn die info nicht stimmt, schreit aber so hab ich das gefunden und ich hab zwar divers adapter gesehen für 5-20€ aber die waren alle passiv ....
und was ich 'gelesen' habe braucht man nen aktiven, daher denke ich das ist das problem.

hab zwar ne graka mit mini-DP aber der is nich in benutzung und ageschlossen hab ich ihn auch noch nie an irgendwas ... daher kann ich nicht sagen ob meine infos von tomshardware und pcgh korrekt sind


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Wenn damit Full HD geht, dann muss der Adapter Dual Link fähig sein, was bedeutet, das damit auch 2560×1600 möglich sind.



Wie kommst du da drauf


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

@ cann0nf0dder

Könntest du mal nen Monitor bei dir testen der größer 1920x1200 ist? Oder hast du so einen nicht?


@ robbe und rest:

Danke für eure Hilfe, eigentlich müsste die Graka es locker mitmachen, Multi-Monitoring bis 8000x8000 macht die Karte ja auch mit, und 3x 30" sollten laut zahlreichen Internetseiten mit ner HD5870 machbar sein!
Ein Single-Link DVI anschluss oder HDMI unter 1.4 schafft nur maximal 1920x1200, nicht mehr, also auch keine 2560x1600, auch wenn er FullHD schafft!


----------



## robbe (18. November 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf



ganz einfach, weil man für Full HD Dual Link DVI braucht (Full HD kann zwar auch mit Single Link funktionieren, muss aber nicht). Und Dual Link DVI unterstützt nunmal bis 2560×1600.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. November 2010)

sorry, hab grad nochma bei zotac nachgeschaut, is kein mini-dp sondern nen mini-hdmi was ich habe -.-

@edit:
mein 16:10 1980x1200 hp kommt wunderbar mit nem single dvi kabel aus, genau das hat er mitgeliefert und damit läuft er ...
das dual-link brauch ich für full hd bei 120hz, ansonsten lief auch der andere monitor einwandfrei bei 60hz mit single-link dvi ..

und im meinem bekanntenkreis habe ich noch nie von einem problem bei single-link, fullhd@60hz gehört ...
und ich kenn nen paar leute in kleineren computerklitschen und nen paar bei k&m, ok, muss nix heißen  aber von solchen probs hör ich das erste mal  

@edit2 von wikipedia:
Für ein Single-Link-Kabel bei einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 60 Hertz  ergibt sich unter den 4:3-Auflösungen ein Maximum von 1915×1436. Das Einschwingverhalten des Kabels, sowie die Laufzeit  des übertragenen Signals in der Elektronik, senken die erreichbare  Bandbreite. Die mögliche Auflösung bei Single-Link-Kabeln umfassen daher  beispielsweise bei 60 Hz 1600×1200 Pixel (UXGA), oder auch noch 1920×1200 (WUXGA), wenn Grafikkarte und Monitor Reduced blanking unterstützen.


damit behaupten die spezifikationen zu dvi das single-link dvi fullhd signale überträgt volkommen ausreichend ist und keinesfalls nen dual-link dvi vorraussetzung für fullhd ist und deshalb denke ich mal das die hersteller sich die verpolung für dual-link dvi bei nem full hd adapter defenitiv sparen werden um die gewinnmargen zu erhöhen.
eventuell in verbindung mit den fullhd monitoren erster generation, ansonsten sollte des funktionieren, weil die ka wielange mittlerweile alle reduced blanking unterstützen und bei 1920x1080 was full hd ist, wird etwas weniger bandbreite genutzt als bei 1920x1200, naja, ka


----------



## robbe (18. November 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> @edit2 von wikipedia:
> Für ein Single-Link-Kabel bei einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 60 Hertz  ergibt sich unter den 4:3-Auflösungen ein Maximum von 1915×1436. Das Einschwingverhalten des Kabels, sowie die Laufzeit  des übertragenen Signals in der Elektronik, senken die erreichbare  Bandbreite. Die mögliche Auflösung bei Single-Link-Kabeln umfassen daher  beispielsweise bei 60 Hz 1600×1200 Pixel (UXGA), oder auch noch 1920×1200 (WUXGA), wenn Grafikkarte und Monitor Reduced blanking unterstützen.
> 
> 
> damit behaupten die spezifikationen zu dvi das single-link dvi fullhd signale überträgt volkommen ausreichend ist und keinesfalls nen dual-link dvi vorraussetzung für fullhd ist und deshalb denke ich mal das die hersteller sich die verpolung für dual-link dvi bei nem full hd adapter defenitiv sparen werden um die gweinnmargen zu erhöhen.



Aha, aber ursprunglich waren halt mal nur 1600x1200 möglich.

Also wenn du HDMI hast, dann sollte es doch mit einem HDMI auf DVI Adapter möglich sein. Oder brauch man da auch wieder nen aktiven Adapter? Eigentlich doch nicht, der ist glaube bloß beim Mini Displayport notwendig, weil der die hohe Auflösung nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

Ich vermute nur das mein HDMI ADapter auch kein HDMI 1.4 unterstützt, (erst ab 1.4 ist der HDMI Standart Dual-Link fähig), bzw. vielleicht kann ich mir ne 2Gb Karte in ebay günstig schiessen, und meine zu nem ähnlichen Preis verscherbeln, wäre zwar nicht so schön, aber nunja, was tut man nicht alles für 30"...

Werde morgen nochmal bei Mediamarkt vorbeisehen und fragen ob sie ein Adapter HDMI auf DVI Dual Link fähig haben...
Und dann teste ich weiter...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. November 2010)

die 1600x1200 sind 4:3 seitenformat glaub für nen standard crt wären das ca 24'' monitor um die auflösung darzustellen, ka vielleicht schon nen 22er crt  xD
maximum bei 4:3 ist (ideales kabel ohne verlustleistung) 1915x1436 kenn nur kein gerät das die auflösung in 4:3 bietet.... denke für grafiker vielleicht, die haben dann aber bei 4:3 wieder höhere auflösungen und brauchen also auch dual link xD

hdmi 
edit: 
hier stand hdmi halbunwissen, scheint ab hdmi 1.1  Stecker Typ B Dual-link fähig zu sein!

Typ A, C und D basieren auf einer _single-link_ Verbindung, bei der drei TMDS-Signalleitungspaare zur Verfügung stehen, Typ B erlaubt durch eine _dual-link_ Verbindung mit sechs TMDS-Signalleitungspaaren die doppelte Datenrate.

Steckertypen:
Typ A: 3,96 GBit/s
  (165 MHz × 8 bit × 3)
Typ B: 7,92 GBit/s
  (165 MHz × 8 bit × 6)


----------



## robbe (18. November 2010)

HDMI 1.3 schafft 2560x1600.
@ connonfodder: 1.4 schafft 4096×2160 (deswegen 2160p)
1.3 ist also ausreichend.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. November 2010)

jo, aber nur wenns nen stecker typ b is kann es per adapter auf dual-link dvi geschleift werden 

hab den rest schon gelöscht gehabt, is mir selber aufgefallen das das nur so ganz knapp an bullshit vorbei is war was ich da geschrieben hatte


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit 1.3 zu erkennen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

Also ich hab mal mit Downsampling gearbeitet und 2xDVI Kabeln an den Monitor und die Graka angesteckt. Danach könte ich weit mehr als die 1920x1080 einstellen, ok das hat der Monitor ja nicht darstellen können, darum gehts ja beim Downsampling, aber müsste es nicht auch dir helfen???


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> ganz einfach, weil man für Full HD Dual Link DVI braucht (Full HD kann zwar auch mit Single Link funktionieren, muss aber nicht). Und Dual Link DVI unterstützt nunmal bis 2560×1600.



Es gibt *keinen *aktuellen TFT und *keine *Grafikkarte die nicht Reduced Blank unterstützt.

Und da Dual-Link Adapter & Kabel teures sind als Single-Link werden auch meist nur Single Link genutzt.

Dual-Link ist nur für Auflösungen höher als 1920x1200 nötig.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

Zwei Kabel, nunja, wie soll ich die denn an einen Port anschließen??!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

Hast du nicht mehrere Ports am Monitor, können auch veschiedene sein ist egal. Ich weiß das dan der Monitor mehr darstellen kann und dadurch die Bandbreite erheblich gesteigert wird. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, musst du dann im CCC die Anzeige clonen, dann fast er beide Bildsignale zusammen, dadurch steigt dan auch die Bandbreite erheblich. Ist aber schon ne ewigkeit her das ich das gemacht habe. Danach kannst du weit über Full HD darstellen also mehr als 2500x****.


----------



## sensitron (18. November 2010)

Ich würds so probieren wie hulkhardy gesagt hat und wenn das nicht klappt, brauchst du entweder den aktiven adapter von saphire oder ne andere Grafikkarte würd ich sagen.
Wieso kauft man sich ne Grafikkarte mit 6 mini-DP anschlüssen wenn man ein Monitor mit VGA und DVI hat. Oder hast du etwa 6 30" Monitore?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

Die Graka habe ich schon wesentlich länger, da ich zuerst 3x22" hatte, die 2Gb sah ich als Pflicht an, und die Eyefinity 6 war die erste Karte mit 2Gb.
Der Monitor hat leider gerademal 1 DVI eingang, leider sonst wäre das wahrscheinlich kein Problem, aber nunja, it is like it is...
Sehe mich gerade nach ner anderen HD5870 2Gb um, wer also tauschen will, gerne zu mir!!!
6x30" wtf, wäre geil, aber so nen Geldscheisser habe ich leider noch nicht, und dann würde ich mir auch nicht den günstigsten kaufen, sondern welche mit Displayport, die gerademal 300€ mehr kosten...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

Alter Schwede dir ist echt nicht zu helfen, ist schon ein wenig frustrierent. Wenn ich daran denke das selbst mei Samsung BX2450 3 Eingänge hat, 2xHDMI, D-Sub. Nehm ich das ungläubig zur kenntniss das so ein teures Teil nur einen hat. Bei so einer hohen Auflösung führt an ner 2GB Variante auch kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2010)

Jep, nunja, man braucht ja normalerweise nicht mehr, nur das ist echt schon bitter...
Ist halt das billigste vom teuren, wie bei den Autos, bei den asiatischen bekommste alles an Zubehör schon so mit, bei nem BMW musste alles teuer in der Ausstattung dazukaufen, nur das ich das beim Monitor nicht wirklich kann, außer die Graka austauschen, boah wenn auf der anderen 2Gb karte mein MK-13 nicht passt, dann gehe ich sowas von an die Decke!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

Also mehrere Eingänge sind schon super, du kannst DVD/BlueRay Player, PS3 und PC alles gleichzeitig anschließen und gerad mit einer Taste umschallten und musst nich umstecken. Ich würde dir zu EVGA 480 2GB raten. Erstens ist sie schneller als deine alte und zweitens hat sie ein besseres Bild als die ATI Karten, kostet 375€. Dein MK-13 passt auch drauf und du darfst ihn sogar drauf machen ohne das du die Garantie verlierst, ist nur bei EVGA so.
Evga Geforce Gtx480 2 GB Testberichte


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. November 2010)

Ich habe schon was im Blick, wird aber wieder ne HD5870, hab mir auch schon eine gekauft, die HD5870 Toxic 2Gb, mag die GTX480 nicht, 1,5Gb Ram sind mir zuwenig für die Karte!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

Wie oben gepostet gibts auch welche die mehr Ram haben aber egal. Wie ist es hast du sie schon eingebaut und funktioniert es jetzt mit dem Monitor und wie ist das Bild? Wäre super wenn du ne Rückmeldung geben würdest.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. November 2010)

Echt es gibt welche mit mehr Ram???
Habe ich garnicht so mitbekommen das es da schon welche mit gibt, nunja, bei der Suche habe ich nämlich noch nix gefunden!
Die HD5870 2Gb ist bestellt, dauert noch ein wenig...

Edit, mit dem zweit PC und der HD5570 per DVI gehen die 2560x1600


----------

